# Who has tried GZK Orange?



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm tempted to buy some GZK Orange. GZK told me that it is some of the best for cold whether, and also that it is some powerful stuff. I just want to see what your thoughts are on the stuff, if you've tried it, before I buy it.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It's really good rubber. It's what I use for hunting and heavy lead. It draws smooth and packs a wollop. 
It lasts as long as any I've tried. I don't think you will regret buying some


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Great stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I tried some .50mm GZK orange. Excellent stuff.

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/114122-50mm-gzk/


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I love it. I have my wishbone rigged with it right now.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow, thanks guys :thumbsup: I was shooting some Theraband black in -7 degree weather (No wind so it wasn't too bad) and I had a pretty bad lag going on. I switched over to some precise rubber which performed much better. So, rubber is where its at, and I'm loading up on certain rubber even though I already have more than enough stored up. Thanks guys, I'll get some, and save it for a snowy day


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

And it works even better when temperature is +20°C


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

I received some 0.58mm today, and GZK also threw in some 0.62. Banded up with some 0.58, and really like it so far. Cut it the same as my other bands (TBG, TBB, SS Black) 5/8" x 8.5" active, and it feels pretty fast. I'm definitely going to keep using it until the 2m runs out, then if it's still enjoyable, buying some more.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I have his Orange .45mm and .62mm as well as a roll left of the original White. Good quality bands with plenty of zip, you won’t be disappointed.


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

What ammo are you all throwing with each thickness? I've been ready to give flats a try but want to keep my testing to a minimum to conserve material. I mostly shoot 7/16" steel btw


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

You guys were right, gzk orange is some good stuff. I like the feel of the stretch. I'm shooting the 1.0 thick, and am shooting 9/16 ammo with it. The pull may be a little stout, but comparably I'm not sure, it has good stretch though, and gets the ammo rippin.
I look forward to shooting the .8 thick stuff which I have more of.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm shooting 3/8 steel and marbles. I'm liking the 0.58 a bit more than the .62. Nice pull, good punch.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks crazy, I was just contemplating getting some thin stuff.


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Crazy Canuck said:


> I'm shooting 3/8 steel and marbles. I'm liking the 0.58 a bit more than the .62. Nice pull, good punch.


Got 1M .58 in a freebie from GZK & (using both 5/16 & 3/8") agree with above will be buying more of this!


----------



## Fullpower24hour (Jun 6, 2010)

I use the 0.8mm orange with a 30mm to 15mm taper and I think I might have punched a hole Into the next dimension. Super fast and a good band life for such a taper. That's strapped to a pp Scorpion. I shoot 9.5steel 12mm steel and 10mm lead. Performs great with all three.


----------

